# bubble hash spliff??



## shuggy4105 (Jul 11, 2007)

with bubble hash, can you smoke it in joints or is it only usable in the bong?
i`m just finishing off "the gumby method" and if it`s for the bong only, i`ll have to buy one.  
this may be a total newbie question, but i need to know man,
cheers:spit:


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jul 11, 2007)

shuggy your better off smoking it in a pipe or a bong, dont think that it will smoke well in a joint. IMHO.


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 12, 2007)

You can roll it up in a narrow rod, the length of the spliff.  Roll with grass and hash and should work like a charm... or so I hear.


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 12, 2007)

i know that it works if you wipe oil on a swisher then roll it i never tried to do it on a joint but i now it works on a blunt


----------



## Rocker420 (Jul 12, 2007)

i love to roll a joint and put some hash oil on it. just like Dyannas son said, whipe it on the paper after you roll it.


----------



## Bubby (Jul 12, 2007)

When you pull on the spliff, point it upwards, so the hash doesn't fall out and burn a hole in your pants..

_Good times._


----------



## Hick (Jul 13, 2007)

Dyannas son said:
			
		

> i know that it works if you wipe oil on a swisher then roll it i never tried to do it on a joint but i now it works on a blunt




Hash oil is NOT bubble hash or gumby hash.  
Hash should be ground to a fine powder and spread evenly over the mj in a "J" or it will not burn evenly.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 13, 2007)

great to see you back with us Hick, yeah man, i let the "bubble hash"  dry a bit longer and she puffed great in a spliff.
thanks for the advice dudes


----------



## Sophiesdad (Jul 14, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> You can roll it up in a narrow rod, the length of the spliff. Roll with grass and hash and should work like a charm... or so I hear.


And make sure to invite your friends...


----------



## the_riz (Jul 14, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> When you pull on the spliff, point it upwards, so the hash doesn't fall out and burn a hole in your pants..
> 
> _Good times._



*lol i dont know man, id rather take a hole in the pants over a hole in my cheek anyday  *


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 15, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> Hash oil is NOT bubble hash or gumby hash.
> Hash should be ground to a fine powder and spread evenly over the mj in a "J" or it will not burn evenly.



haha damn i guess i should have read the whole thing,''must have been riped''
but yeah what hick said although i dont have much exp with bubble hash,im used to oils....
my fault.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks to all who have responded man, i`ve got the technique down, no probs. i just stuck the ball of bubble in front of a fan again, and she dried nice for spliffs. ive had a great time man!


----------

